# My search option



## Kheti sa-Menik (May 20, 2007)

My search option has disappeared from the menu bar at the top.  Does it have something to do with having recently bought an extension for my Community Supporter account in response to Morrus' recent thread?  Or is there an issue going down?

Thanks!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 20, 2007)

FWIW, My search option is still there.  I'm not trying to brag - merely giving the mods and admins here the info that it is not a universal problem.

Sorry to not be more help, KsM.


----------



## Piratecat (May 20, 2007)

Kheti, that's why. There's an intermittent bug in the automated updater that screws this up.

I'll fix it tomorrow once I'm up! I apologize for it happening in the first place.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 20, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Kheti, that's why. There's an intermittent bug in the automated updater that screws this up.
> 
> I'll fix it tomorrow once I'm up! I apologize for it happening in the first place.




I hadn't noticed until I saw this thread, but the same thing appears to have happened to me.

I imagine I can wait until tomorrow before searching for anything, if I must.


----------



## Bacris (May 20, 2007)

Looks like I got hit by the bug too - I bought a CSA account today and don't have the custom title or search options.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 20, 2007)

Really - the custom title, too?  Ouch, that's rough.  [Not being snarky there, btw]  Cause the search option I use about twice a year.  But the custom title is my hard-earned baby!


----------



## Piratecat (May 20, 2007)

Kheti is fixed.  
Mouseferatu is fixed. 
Bacris fixed. 

Thanks, the three of you!  Let me know if it still isn't working right, please.


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 20, 2007)

Seems to be working fine for me, now. Thanks, PC.


----------



## Kheti sa-Menik (May 21, 2007)

I'm good.  No need for anyone to apologize, it was a bug, it's fixed, we're good.
Game on!


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 21, 2007)

Looks like I got hit with this bug as well.


----------



## Piratecat (May 21, 2007)

Got it, Sean!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 21, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Kheti is fixed.
> Mouseferatu is fixed.
> Bacris fixed.




They've been fixed?  Ouch...


----------



## Anti-Sean (May 21, 2007)

Wow, and my bathroom is sparkling clean now, too! Thanks, PC!


----------



## Bacris (May 21, 2007)

Shanks, PirateCat!

Now my title finally reflects my frame of mind!


----------



## kikai (May 25, 2007)

Hi Piratecat,
I can't search, too.

Regards,
kikai


----------



## Ilium (May 26, 2007)

kikai said:
			
		

> Hi Piratecat,
> I can't search, too.
> 
> Regards,
> kikai



 Same here.  I thought I was losing my mind.

Granted, the fact that Search is really gone doesn't necessarily preclude the other option...


----------



## elmofromok (May 26, 2007)

*Me as well*

Sadly, I must add my name into the unable to search faction.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 26, 2007)

elmofromok said:
			
		

> Sadly, I must add my name into the unable to search faction.



 Do you have a community supporter account? You need one to be able to search in the first place.


----------



## Piratecat (May 27, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you have a community supporter account? You need one to be able to search in the first place.



This is true - they're $20, under "support the site" at the top of the page. Especially worthwhile right now, as we help fund the site for the coming year!  

Without one, the easiest way to search the site is through Google.


----------



## Piratecat (May 27, 2007)

Ilium, fixed.
Kikai, fixed.

Sorry, gang! Please confirm in the stickied thread at the top of the page, if you don't mind. You should now be able to change your user title from your control panel, and you'll see Search on the menu bar.

I'll close this thread, so there's no confusion.


----------

